# Looking for clown laughs



## HalloweenHaunter (Mar 6, 2011)

I am looking for clown laughs but haven't been able to find very many that sound realistic. Anyone know where I could find some good ones?:googly:


----------



## Chickenwire (Jan 6, 2012)

http://parenting.failblog.org/2011/12/27/crazy-parenting-fails-batteries-not-included-satan-however/


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Call me & record my hubby...he does a great Mr. Bubble/Charles Nelson Reilly laugh that's spot on.


----------



## Prelude to a Nightmare (Apr 18, 2010)

If you're still looking, I recorded about an hours worth for an upcoming album. I could send you some of those if you like.


----------

